# car trailers topic



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i understand that most people in here are gonna talk shit about trailering your lowrider rather than driving them. but i have a wife and 3 year old daughter that i love taking with me on road trips and dont want to drive in my 49 fleetline. so i decided to buy a trailer to tow the car with my truck. heres the link to the trailer i want and im wondering if anyone has or ever has had one

http://www.kaufmantrailers.com/heav...-Diamond-Floor-Car-Trailer---DELUXE-p308.html


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Looks like a well built trailer,i'd go with at least an 18 ft.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

NYC68droptop said:


> i understand that most people in here are gonna talk shit about trailering your lowrider rather than driving them. but i have a wife and 3 year old daughter that i love taking with me on road trips and dont want to drive in my 49 fleetline. so i decided to buy a trailer to tow the car with my truck. heres the link to the trailer i want and im wondering if anyone has or ever has had one
> 
> http://www.kaufmantrailers.com/heav...-Diamond-Floor-Car-Trailer---DELUXE-p308.html


that one is kinda high priced to me. I bought a similar one and since I crossed the state line I didnt have any sales tax. Brand new like the one you were looking at was 1400.00 out the door. heres where I bought mine.

http://www.terrystrailers.com/car-hauler-steel-floor.htm

I love to drive my car long distance but being that some shows like vegas are 27 hours away, its almost a must to own a trailer these days.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

If u plan on doing long trips more than 4hrs i would not go with 3500# axles. Get 5200# axles. The 3500s will flex and wear out your tires faster. Ive owned several trailers. All have been 3500# and all have end up getting sold. If you are looking for a long term trailer you might want to consider a 20ft all steel....with 5200# and 8 ply tires. Adjustable jack, and d rings in the floor.. if you want a throw away trailer. Get a wood floor 18ft with the strap hookups on the side for 1500. The next one i buy is gona be the last one, make sure you have a place to keep it too, because paying 50 a month storage for something thats paid off and just sits there is a waste of money. ....a good long lasting trailer is gonna cost anywhere from 2800 to 3200 by the time you pay tax title on it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I bought a brand new steel hauler with 3500s and took it 9 hrs there and 9 back and when i got home i had to get new tires...the inner tread wore to shit. Forgot to mention you will want the quick grease fittings too.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

lone star said:


> If u plan on doing long trips more than 4hrs i would not go with 3500# axles. Get 5200# axles. The 3500s will flex and wear out your tires faster. Ive owned several trailers. All have been 3500# and all have end up getting sold. If you are looking for a long term trailer you might want to consider a 20ft all steel....with 5200# and 8 ply tires. Adjustable jack, and d rings in the floor.. if you want a throw away trailer. Get a wood floor 18ft with the strap hookups on the side for 1500. The next one i buy is gona be the last one, make sure you have a place to keep it too, because paying 50 a month storage for something thats paid off and just sits there is a waste of money. ....a good long lasting trailer is gonna cost anywhere from 2800 to 3200 by the time you pay tax title on it.


Alot of places you need a special lisence to pull any trailer rated over 10000 GVW,hence why the lighter axles on some tandem car trailers.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

lowdeville said:


> Looks like a well built trailer,i'd go with *at least an 18 ft*.


:yes:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

I would think as mentioned above a longer trailer would be better especially for long distance drives. I bought a 16ft car hauler from Carson trailer back in 2009 brand new for $1500. First trailer ever for me. I've had to change the tires because of cracking from the trailer just sitting especially cause it's dry here in Vegas. I had a cheap HB winch bolted on to the front which I've used numerous times to pull raggedy ass parts cars up on . I have a wood floor which to me would give more if you are gonna use it to do what I do and have to drag cars up on. But if you are using it for show car then you prob would like a nice diamond plate floor with the u hooks or bolts.

I don't only use it to tow cars but it comes it useful for a lot of shit...that's just my .02 cents!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

lowdeville said:


> Looks like a well built trailer,i'd go with at least an 18 ft.


Yes definitely get an 18 or bigger wish I would of gotten one instead of the 16x8-1/2 it was a good trailer but it wasn't long enough for my glasshouse I even changed out the tires and put 15 standard 100 spoke China's took it on an 8hr drive before one way to a show to


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Skim said:


> that one is kinda high priced to me. I bought a similar one and since I crossed the state line I didnt have any sales tax. Brand new like the one you were looking at was 1400.00 out the door. heres where I bought mine.
> 
> http://www.terrystrailers.com/car-hauler-steel-floor.htm
> 
> I love to drive my car long distance but being that some shows like vegas are 27 hours away, its almost a must to own a trailer these days.


Wish they had those prices in California


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

I bought a 18 foot 10,000 tilt bed for $3,500- I put a 12,000 winch on it that has a quick disconnect and I hard wired my truck so I didn't have to put a battery on my trailer. Where I live it rains all the time so i didn't go the full diamond plate trailer since it would be slick when wet and add extra weight to trailer.


----------



## moonlighters (Jul 9, 2012)

I would also look into a trailer with fold down fenders, its a bitch having to crawl out of windows after you load the car!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

plank said:


> I bought a 18 foot 10,000 tilt bed for $3,500- I put a 12,000 winch on it that has a quick disconnect and I hard wired my truck so I didn't have to put a battery on my trailer. Where I live it rains all the time so i didn't go the full diamond plate trailer since it would be slick when wet and add extra weight to trailer.


:yessad:they(steel deck)really suck when it snows,you need to take a run at it to get up,and hope to hell you can stop and not slide off the end of the trailer.
A winch is a must with a steel deck.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

U just really gotta ask yourself if the trailer is going to be a keeper. Ive bought wooden floor trailers for 1500...used it for a year and sold it for 1500. So essentially i rented the trailer for free....dont dump 2500 on a trailer if dont plan on keeping it


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

would yall rather put trailer tires or regular tires on a trailer?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Trailer tires hands down. No comparison.


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

THESE TWO ARE TOP NOTCH.
http://www.jimglo.com/
http://www.hhtrailer.com/


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

You get what you pay for. That's all I can tell you. Like lone said, go with more, both in axles as well as length.

Here's what we build.

http://imagotrailers.com/ads/pages/14kcar.html


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice trailers I'm looking for a trailer bumper pull for 2 cars


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

Ttt.for this topic...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

IM HAPPY WITH MINE, BIG TEX... ALL STEEL, 7000LB, BREAKS, 20', PULL OUT RAMPS ect; IM HAVING IT RUBBER COATED (LINERS)!!!


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

NYC68droptop said:


> i understand that most people in here are gonna talk shit about trailering your lowrider rather than driving them. but i have a wife and 3 year old daughter that i love taking with me on road trips and dont want to drive in my 49 fleetline. so i decided to buy a trailer to tow the car with my truck. heres the link to the trailer i want and im wondering if anyone has or ever has had one
> 
> http://www.kaufmantrailers.com/heav...-Diamond-Floor-Car-Trailer---DELUXE-p308.html


 _*what's up 68 droptop? good question... i was in the market on purchasing the same trailer from this place, but being that I live out on the west coast, I had problems with the lack of return calls and emails from Kauffman. After so many attemps, I eventually purchased a Big Tex 18' trailer, double axle with a dove tail from Big Tex Trailers out of Beaumont, CA. price was about 2700 and some change total price under 3200. look them up; these trailers are heavy duty and you will have no regrets. perhaps you live closer to Kauffman trailers to make the purchase easier, but it did not work for me. Also if they deliver, you will have to make arraignments to find a business that has unloading docks because they deliver their trailers on an 18 wheeler; driver has no way to remove trailer unless there is a dock. Good luck on your search. Also the fenders are removable on both sides. :yes: :thumbsup: Badex63ss *_


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:thumbsup: FOR THIS TOPIC. :thumbsup::yes::h5::nicoderm:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

badex63 said:


> _*what's up 68 droptop? good question... i was in the market on purchasing the same trailer from this place, but being that I live out on the west coast, I had problems with the lack of return calls and emails from Kauffman. After so many attemps, I eventually purchased a Big Tex 18' trailer, double axle with a dove tail from Big Tex Trailers out of Beaumont, CA. price was about 2700 and some change total price under 3200. look them up; these trailers are heavy duty and you will have no regrets. perhaps you live closer to Kauffman trailers to make the purchase easier, but it did not work for me. Also if they deliver, you will have to make arraignments to find a business that has unloading docks because they deliver their trailers on an 18 wheeler; driver has no way to remove trailer unless there is a dock. Good luck on your search. Also the fenders are removable on both sides. :yes: :thumbsup: Badex63ss *_


Thats exactly where i got mine... bout 20 min from my pad!! :thumbsup:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Alot of good info in this topic!!:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Featherlite! Best trailer for ur buck!


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 537275
> View attachment 537276
> IM HAPPY WITH MINE, BIG TEX... ALL STEEL, 7000LB, BREAKS, 20', PULL OUT RAMPS ect; IM HAVING IT RUBBER COATED (LINERS)!!!





13OZKAR said:


> Thats exactly where i got mine... bout 20 min from my pad!! :thumbsup:


I thought u never trailered ur rides :drama:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT GOOD ASS INFO HERE!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

badex63 said:


> _*what's up 68 droptop? good question... i was in the market on purchasing the same trailer from this place, but being that I live out on the west coast, I had problems with the lack of return calls and emails from Kauffman. After so many attemps, I eventually purchased a Big Tex 18' trailer, double axle with a dove tail from Big Tex Trailers out of Beaumont, CA. price was about 2700 and some change total price under 3200. look them up; these trailers are heavy duty and you will have no regrets. perhaps you live closer to Kauffman trailers to make the purchase easier, but it did not work for me. Also if they deliver, you will have to make arraignments to find a business that has unloading docks because they deliver their trailers on an 18 wheeler; driver has no way to remove trailer unless there is a dock. Good luck on your search. Also the fenders are removable on both sides. :yes: :thumbsup: Badex63ss *_


you west coast guys r lucky cause u can buy them direct from big tex the big tex 70dm was my first choice but on the east coast that one retails for 4000 dollars. i still havent pulled the trigger on this kaufman trailer but i am pretty sure thats the one im going with.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

this wench setup on it is waht sold me on it. by the time i get it delivered and registered here in NY its costing me a little over 4gs


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

IMPALA863 said:


> I thought u never trailered ur rides :drama:


I NEVER SAID I DIDNT ESE... NOW THE 66 CHEVELLE WAS HEADED TO THE ELECTRIC & UPHOLSERY SHOP WHICH WAS NOT RUNNIG AND THE 59 WAS HEADED TO BE REDONE... SHOP IS BOUT 1 1/2 HRS AWAY FROM MY PAD, 59 IS DRIVEABLE BUT WHO THE FUCK WAS GONNA TAKE ME BACK HOME? (COMMON SENCE) TO USE THE TRAILER WHEN YOU DO THINGS BY YOUR SELF!!! :drama::drama::drama:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Any of you guys use goosenecks?


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

A bad ass car on a bad ass trailer towed by a bad ass truck :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> I NEVER SAID I DIDNT ESE... NOW THE 66 CHEVELLE WAS HEADED TO THE ELECTRIC & UPHOLSERY SHOP WHICH WAS NOT RUNNIG AND THE 59 WAS HEADED TO BE REDONE... SHOP IS BOUT 1 1/2 HRS AWAY FROM MY PAD, 59 IS DRIVEABLE BUT WHO THE FUCK WAS GONNA TAKE ME BACK HOME? (COMMON SENCE) TO USE THE TRAILER WHEN YOU DO THINGS BY YOUR SELF!!! :drama::drama::drama:


this topic says other wise. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/308338-trailer-queens-9.html


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

NYC68droptop said:


> View attachment 538057
> 
> 
> this wench setup on it is waht sold me on it. by the time i get it delivered and registered here in NY its costing me a little over 4gs


Nice set-up,out of the way,mines out up top and in the way sometimes,great idea.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> Featherlite! Best trailer for ur buck!


FEATHERLITE TRAILERS ARE COOL. WHAT'S THE MODEL TO THAT FEATHERLITE TRAILER OR THE SPECS CALIFORNIA 63? :thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

IMPALA863 said:


> this topic says other wise. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/308338-trailer-queens-9.html


DAMN HOMIE REALLY? I WAS JOKING WITH MY HOMIE "SKIM".... NOW IF YOU DONT UNDERSTAND THE JOKES THEN STAY THE FUCK OFF MY SHIT!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

IMPALA863 said:


> View attachment 538378


DAMN HOMIE YOU NEED TO STAY OFF MY DICK... YOU DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IS UP!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

IMPALA863 said:


> View attachment 538378


YOU NEED TO FIND WHERE I SAID I DONT TRAILERE MY SHIT!!! AND IF YA DONT THEN... :finger:OFF!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

IMPALA863 said:


> I thought u never "trailered ur rides" :drama:


THIS IS WHAT YOU NEED TO LOOK FOR!!!!!


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> DAMN HOMIE REALLY? I WAS JOKING WITH MY HOMIE "SKIM".... NOW IF YOU DONT UNDERSTAND THE JOKES THEN STAY THE FUCK OFF MY SHIT!!!!





13OZKAR said:


> DAMN HOMIE YOU NEED TO STAY OFF MY DICK... YOU DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IS UP!!!





13OZKAR said:


> YOU NEED TO FIND WHERE I SAID I DONT TRAILERE MY SHIT!!! AND IF YA DONT THEN... :finger:OFF!!!!





13OZKAR said:


> THIS IS WHAT YOU NEED TO LOOK FOR!!!!!


4 replies in a row, dam homie u mad? no need to get butthurt


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:|


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> Thats exactly where i got mine... bout 20 min from my pad!! :thumbsup:


 *Right on brother... nice rides as well. uffin:Badex63*


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Only on a trailor when its broke. And even then it looks sorta cool.. lolz









Anybody if you can tell or not thats homemade I believe 18Ft mobile home frame, wood floor been in service almost 20 yr snow. lolz Stee c-channel ramps(super heavy), d-hook, removable bolt on winch, big axles, quick pack bearings (they never get hot), and as ugly and heavy as this thing is.... As long as your car is tied down tight it almost NEVER LUGS. lolz


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

JROCK said:


> FEATHERLITE TRAILERS ARE COOL. WHAT'S THE MODEL TO THAT FEATHERLITE TRAILER OR THE SPECS CALIFORNIA 63? :thumbsup::nicoderm:


I'm not sure wut ur asking!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> I'm not sure wut ur asking!


SORRY. WHAT IS THE DESIGN MODEL FEATHERLITE TRAILOR YOU HAVE? :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Lowridingmike said:


> Only on a trailor when its broke. And even then it looks sorta cool.. lolz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: WOW! THAT SUCKAS LOOK SCARY! :shocked::wow:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

JROCK said:


> SORRY. WHAT IS THE DESIGN MODEL FEATHERLITE TRAILOR YOU HAVE? :nicoderm:


18ft. 3110 model.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> 18ft. 3110 model.


THANKS CALIFORNIA63. :thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey anybody know who rents out trailers with winches on them?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

IMPALA863 said:


> 4 replies in a row, dam homie u mad? no need to get butthurt


NAH HOMIE! I JUST HATE LIL BITCHES LIKE YOU... TALK ALL THAT SHIT AND YET YOU DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKING ABOUT! I DONT REMEMBER REPLYING TO YOU ON THE OTHER TOPIC!!! SO YEAH JUST LIKE A BITCH THAT LIKES TO GET INVOLVED!!!


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Hey anybody know who rents out trailers with winches on them?


Uhaul?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> NAH HOMIE! I JUST HATE LIL BITCHES LIKE YOU... TALK ALL THAT SHIT AND YET YOU DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKING ABOUT! I DONT REMEMBER REPLYING TO YOU ON THE OTHER TOPIC!!! SO YEAH JUST LIKE A BITCH THAT LIKES TO GET INVOLVED!!!


no shit talkin,,just a simple question :drama: u da one that got all butthurt bout it


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

pink63impala said:


> Uhaul?


i dont believe uhal trailors have winches at least the ones i used to rent didnt have them


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Rent a uhaul and buy a come-along. Roll it right up. Easy


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

lone star said:


> If u plan on doing long trips more than 4hrs i would not go with 3500# axles. Get 5200# axles. The 3500s will flex and wear out your tires faster. Ive owned several trailers. All have been 3500# and all have end up getting sold. If you are looking for a long term trailer you might want to consider a 20ft all steel....with 5200# and 8 ply tires. Adjustable jack, and d rings in the floor.. if you want a throw away trailer. Get a wood floor 18ft with the strap hookups on the side for 1500. The next one i buy is gona be the last one, make sure you have a place to keep it too, because paying 50 a month storage for something thats paid off and just sits there is a waste of money. ....a good long lasting trailer is gonna cost anywhere from 2800 to 3200 by the time you pay tax title on it.


How can I tell what axles I have??


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

USO-ORLANDO said:


> How can I tell what axles I have??


5 lug = 3500 lb
6 lug = 5200 lb


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

JasonJ said:


> 5 lug = 3500 lb
> 6 lug = 5200 lb


my trailer has 6 bolt wheels but only has 3500lb axles


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

Real good info on TRAILERS ONLY..looking to a CARSON 18'CALIFORNIA HAULER..any info on Experiences on open middle trailers.wood deck.or full Diamond plate decks.will be greatly appreciated..


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

I've seen people using utility trailers as car haulers... Big
no no


----------



## swings (Sep 24, 2012)

Can I put a 17 foot car on a 16 foot trailer and haul it to Vegas from Kansas?


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Chris said:


> my trailer has 6 bolt wheels but only has 3500lb axles


Maybe a Canada thing??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

swings said:


> Can I put a 17 foot car on a 16 foot trailer and haul it to Vegas from Kansas?


You can put it on a 12ft trailer if you want.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

USO-ORLANDO said:


> Maybe a Canada thing??


not sure :dunno: trailer was built by H&H in the states


----------



## POZOLE1ER (Nov 30, 2010)

was wondering where i could get a good winch for my trailor. I have a regal should i go with a 12500lb winch?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Dont even need a strong winch if u are dragging cars that roll. They are way over rated.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

POZOLE1ER said:


> was wondering where i could get a good winch for my trailor. I have a regal should i go with a 12500lb winch?


Snatch block doubles the pulling capacity


----------



## POZOLE1ER (Nov 30, 2010)

Had two harbor frieght 5000lb they both burned out. where can I get a good winch? Is TUFF STUFF a good brand?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

For winches....."Warner" is one of the best on the market. But all winches will work. Even harbor freight, but buy the warranty.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

I just bought a 12500k winch from harbor freight and only cost $250 killer deal


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Was going to buy that same badland 12k winch to for my new trailer.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Just had it installed very happy wit it. Ill post few pics later


johnnie65 said:


> Was going to buy that same badland 12k winch to for my new trailer.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Yep that camo one @ harbor fr


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

lowdeville said:


> Snatch block doubles the pulling capacity


lol snatch


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> Just had it installed very happy wit it. Ill post few pics later



Koo. I'm going to buy mine this wkend.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

jus remember you get what u pay 4


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

so far so good









































BIG E 602 said:


> jus remember you get what u pay 4


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

chairmnofthboard said:


> You get what you pay for. That's all I can tell you. Like lone said, go with more, both in axles as well as length.
> 
> Here's what we build.
> 
> http://imagotrailers.com/ads/pages/14kcar.html



how much for the one on the website?


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

POZOLE1ER said:


> Had two harbor frieght 5000lb they both burned out. where can I get a good winch? Is TUFF STUFF a good brand?


ID GO WITH WARNER OR SUPERWINCH......I HAVE DA SUPERWINCH 9K FOR THE PAST 3YRS..STILL WORKS LIKE NEW NO PROBLEMS


----------



## De Hemet (Nov 20, 2012)

That's some funny shit....12 foot trailer.......:roflmao:


----------

